# Is it possible to share a folder on my Android phone to my home network?



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have an HTC Inspire with the Android OS on it. And what I'm wanting to do is just transfer pictures from my phone to my computer through the network.

I know that in order to view and change contents on a SD drive from another device, you have to set the phone to act as a "Hard Drive". But I've only been able to do that if I'm directly connected with a USB. So my question is: Can I set the phone to act as a hard drive wirelessly through the network?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Simple answer is no.

In order to view and access the SD card on another system besides the phone, the SD card would need to be "unmounted". When the SD card is unmounted, the Android system releases it's control on the card and therefore no longer has access to it.

Have you considered using apps to transfer pictures? Particularly, Dropbox is a very good app.


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

Alrighty. Thanks for the response. I'll check out the app.


----------

